

VentureGeeks Unveils Five Pre-Seed Investments in Israel - ediggs
http://www.vccafe.com/venturegeek/venturegeeks-unveils-five-seed-investments/

======
ediggs
Since their inauguration in February 2011, little has been shared on the
VentureGeeks program or its participants - until now. Yesterday, VentureGeeks
unveiled its first five investments in their Investor Day event, following the
Y Combinator model.

